# Hi there!



## LC123 (Sep 28, 2021)

Mostly I'm using Reason for music making.
This looks like a nice forum with a lot of activity. Good stuff!


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 28, 2021)

Hiya LC. A lot of Reason users have joined recently. Cool to meet you.


----------

